# Canon 7D - Locking the ISO setting



## Dubaiian (May 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

I have been going through the manual to try and find the answer to this without success.   I am often sat for ages waiting for birds to get positioned ready for the shot and I know that to keep the shutter speed as high as I want, I need to set ISO @ 800 and let the aperture sort itself out.  I am using Tv as I want to be sure I am at 1/1000 for a chance at bird in flight and I am typically at the long end of my 100-400L.  

Problem is that when the camera goes to standby and I then wake it up by half pressing the shutter button, ISO always reverts to 100 :-S  

I know that I can set it if I go into Manual mode, but I am not quick enough to modify the aperture to ensure a correct exposure.  

Is there a way to lock the ISO or am I just going about this the wrong way??

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2012)

You must be using TV mode in a custom mode setting slot for this to be happening and is how the custom modes work. Whenever the camera powers down (either through auto time off or through turning the power switch) the custom modes revert back to their stored default settings.

If you want the ISO on 800 as default you simply set the camera to TV mode - enter in the settings you want and also change any custom values modes you want to set as well (eg AF tracking speeds) and then to into the camera menu and register the new settings to the custom mode dial slot.


----------



## Dubaiian (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Overread!!!  As I was reading through the first line of your mail the lights went on LOL.   I know that is exactly the problem and the camera is not even in front of me !!

Note to self....... Set ISO 800 and reset the custom settings. 


Dubaiian <====================Dork :er:


----------



## Dubaiian (May 10, 2012)

Mods - Please close this thread as I have finished embarrassing myself for today


----------

